# HTML-Tags in XML ignorieren



## Ensign (2. November 2004)

Hallo an alle XMLer!

Ich hab eine XML-Datei, die ich in Flash einbinde um damit ein Newssystem zu gestalten. Nun gibt es dort auch HTML-Tags, die die XML-Datei dann natürlich stören (wie <b> oder <IMG>...).

Hier mein Code:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="iso-8859-1" ?>
<root>
 <menuroot>
 <menu id="menu_0" title="main"><IMG SRC="http://localhost/arttemptation/pics/smile/smile11.gif"></menu>
 <menu id="menu_1" title="news"></menu>
 <menu id="menu_2" title="termine"></menu>
 <menu id="menu_3" title="gallery"></menu>
 </menuroot>
</root>
```
 
Vielleicht weiß jemand weiter! Vielen Dank!


----------



## madlds (4. November 2004)

Hallo Ensign,

Das Problem ist die Mischung von Daten und Darstellung:
XML -> Inhalt
HTML -> Darstellung
Du wirst auf jeden Fall nicht um XHTML herumkommen (also <img ... />, <br /> etc.).
Eine Möglichkeit der Mischung deiner tags mit html wären vielleicht namespaces.

Gruß 

madlds


----------



## Gorcky (7. November 2004)

Hallo Ensign,

genau das Problem habe ich auch.
Ich umgehe es dann für gewöhnlich, indem ich die "Gemeinsamen Zeichen" von XML und HTML, also z.B. "<" und ">", im HTML-Content mit z.B. "&lt;" und "&gt;" darstelle.
Also das HTML-Tag "<b>" zum Beispiel als "&lt;b&gt;".
Dann werden die Zeichen vom XML-Parser noch ignoriert und erst im HTML dargestellt.


----------



## Fabian H (7. November 2004)

Hast du es schon so probiert?

```
<menu id="menu_0" title="main"><![CDATA[<IMG SRC="...">]]></menu>
```
Bei der Loesung von Gorcky ist afaik das Dokument nicht mehr valide, weil die Entities undefiniert sind. (Wenn sie definiert sind, sollte es aber keine Probleme geben)


----------



## Ensign (8. November 2004)

Genau! Das <![CDATA[<IMG SRC="...">]]> ist's! Vielen, vielen Dank!

Ensign


----------

